# Midwest Crappie Shows on-line, FREE!!



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that if you don't get the Sportsman Channel, and would like to check out the Midwest Crappie Television Series, you can do it on line at absolutely NO CHARGE. 

Just go to www.myoutdoortv.com and punch in Midwest Crappie in the opening page search box. That will bring up 6 shows that you can view in their entirety.

I hope you enjoy the shows! If you have any comments, just drop me an email.

Thanks,
Russ
www.midwestcrappie.com
[email protected]


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome stuff! Thanks Russ.

CG


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

WOw thanks!


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks russ. Definitly can't wait to hit those marinas. I really need to pay a lot more attention to the shoreline rip rap and weeds inbetween docks. Also need to try new harbors/marinas to fish. Thanks again.


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

Great post


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

awesome dude i really wanted to no how to fish erie for crappie livin here and all  i wish hed a said where he was fishin i dont really no where though...


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

Whatever you do dont let Russ talk you in to Lake Erie Crappie. He drug me out on the big lake in his boat and neither one of us has been the same since! The things that guy has gotten me in to!!!


----------

